# Flyin' G Farm Cam Up & Running!



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone! We have 4 mares on camera right now. They were all hand bred in early May of last year, however my friend (which is where the mares were for breeding) also decided to turn the mares out with each stallion until the end of May, and then 2 of them also went back out with the stallion the end of June for around a week. So their due dates are based on 330 days from the first cycle they were hand bred. The mares were checked in August, and the vet said they were all 90+ days bred. So we will see!

First is Sundance LB Easy On The Eyes of HHP (aka “Blue”), a solid chestnut ASPC/AMHR registered mare in foal to the gorgeous Multi-National Champion Establo Martini On The Rocks (http://www.spiritthu....info/marti.htm) who is owned by a good friend of mine. This will be Blue’s 3rd foal (her 2nd by Marty). Her first filly is a National Top 10 Halter horse and if her 2nd filly had cooperated with her trainer, I think she had a chance of being Top 10 at Nationals last year, but she apparently did not think she needed to keep all 4 feet on the ground! LOL Blue was bred April 20th through May 1st. She was then pastured with Marty through May 29th, then again June 28th through July 5th. For her ultrasound in August, the vet said she was 90+ days along, although my friend did think she saw her in heat June 28th. So we’ll see! She is just starting to bag up a little and is currently in the top right foaling stall.

Blue:







Next is CLC Baile Del Sol (aka “Baile”), a sorrel pinto ASPC/AMHR mare. Baile has also been bred to Establo Martini On The Rocks. This will be Baile’s 4th foal. Her 2009 filly is a Multi-National Top 10 halter horse (also a full sibling to the one she is carrying now). Baile was hand bred April 21-30th, then pastured with Marty through May 29th, then again June 28th through July 5th. For her ultrasound in August, the vet said she was 90+ days along. Baile is just starting to bag up. She is currently in the bottom right stall.

Baile:






Next is Cherry-Hill Black Betsy Rox (aka “Betsy”), who is also ASPC/AMHR registered. Betsy is our “special needs” horse. A friend of ours had gotten her and realized she was mostly blind. She gets around well, however my friend didn’t have the set-up or routine to be able to give Betsy an environment where she could have the same stall, same turn-out, same “buddy”, etc., so we thought we’d give it a shot. She was EXTREMELY skittish when we got her. It was hard to catch her, hard to even get near her, she hasn’t had really any “hands on” time for several years. Betsy seemed to take a liking right away to my husband and within a month or so, he was able to walk up to her in the turn-out and lead her around just by putting his arm around her neck. We are at the point now that she seems to trust us and knows we are not going to hurt her…she expects her treats when we go into her stall and she doesn’t jump (for the most part) when we go to pet her. She will even put herself away in her stall if we happen to be in the barn doing something and she hears us in there. But she still has her moments where she gets jumpy and nervous. We aren’t sure why she lost her eyesight (we believe she can see shadows out of one eye), her breeder had her until she was around 5 years old before she was sold. She went through 3 other owners (including my friend) before coming to us and I get the impression that whatever happened to her (I wonder about a head injury) happened while she was with her 2nd owner. I have been able to talk to her breeder and her 3rd owner (and we also had a reading with Bonnie Fogg). Her breeder indicated that she was perfectly fine and one of the sweetest horses she owned when she had her, but by her 3rd owner, she was basically “wild” and very hard to handle. She has had at least 3 foals and from what I was told, she foaled very easily and without assistance and was incredibly protective of the foal. We may not go in the stall with her when she foals. While she has learned to trust us, without her being able to see exactly what we are doing to her or with the foal, I don’t want to risk her, the foal, or us from getting hurt or having her stress out too much because of it. We will likely just be on the other side of the wall watching and making sure all is well, and will work our way into going in gradually when we feel it is safe for all of us. We of course will go in if there is any trouble, but I wanted to give you all a head’s up about what we anticipate happening in Betsy’s situation because our normal procedure is to be in the stalls with the mares when they are foaling. She has a good heart and doesn’t mean to hurt anyone, but we need to take things very slowly with her so we do not destroy the trust we have already gained. Betsy is bred to Sundance LB Assured (ASPC/AMHR/AMHA registered), who is co-owned with a good friend of mind. “Sun” was never shown due to an injury, but has produced a Reserve National Grand Champion halter horse (SMO Bolero de Suerte, now owned by Alliance) as well as numerous National Top 10 Halter horses, with a very limited number of foals on the ground. We are excited for his first foals to be born for us! We are planning to keep Betsy in her familiar environment down in the barn rather than trying to move her to the foaling stalls. Betsy has a fairly full bag! She is in the bottom left stall.

Betsy:






And finally, Masters Missy Petunia (aka “Missy”) (Black Pinto ASPC/AMHR registered) who is an old pro. She has had at least 9 foals, including 1 for us several years ago prior to being sold. We just recently bought her back. If I am remembering correctly, she foaled at approximately 336 days for us (I’m trying to track down my records right now). She was hand bred May 4-6th and did not come back into heat, however she was pastured with the stallion May 18th through June 30th. She is also bred to Sundance LB Assured. The vet also indicated she was 90+ days in foal when she was checked in August. Missy’s bag has doubled overnight. It is not quite full, but she’s making very good progress. She is currently in the foaling stall on the top left.

Missy:






I do work during the day, but will be watching the cameras at work and am only about 30 minutes from home if someone is acting like they may foal. I am very fortunate that my work is very understanding and supportive, so I can leave if I need to. I do have my cell phone with me at work, but I keep it on vibrate, so I may not notice when I’m receiving a call, so PLEASE leave a message or send me a text. My husband has a fairly flexible schedule as well, and usually when I tell him to stick close to home to watch a mare, he can. Here are the numbers to call if you feel like we need to check on a mare and you do not see anyone in the stall.

Tracy – 253-405-6312 (this is my cell, feel free to call or text)

Vince – 253-426-2678 (also a cell, feel free to call or text)

Please leave a message if we don’t answer and feel free to keep calling if you think it is necessary! A lot of the time I’m on my way out to the stalls if something is going on, and I don’t hear my phone ringing in my pocket! We would much rather have calls for false alarms than no calls at all, so feel free to call or text! We tend to be very hands on with our mares/foals, so plan on seeing one or both of us in the stall helping out and making sure all is going well.

Cam Link: http://www.marestare...lias=flyingfarm

We do also have it set up for iPhone/iPad users as well, go to cam page, click on the little apple sign!

Tracy

www.flyin-g-farm.com


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Tracy and welcome to the marestare nuthouse!! We do lots of 'chit chat' here while watching mares for folks, so please join in when you are free. We also like lots of pictures - some folks on here can't get maretare and love to see pictures of how the girls are progressing.

Thanks for inviting us to watch your mares - fingers crossed for smooth foalings and healthy babies for them all.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome! Lots of beautiful mares you have!

We have a thread with all the Cam links and I have added your cam to our list to watch.


----------



## cassie (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome





What lovely mares you have!!! I do love your mare Blue! she is very similar though a little finer to my girl Penny.

I love the stallion she is bred to! can't WAIT to see what they produce!!

I am from Australia so Its my day time when its your night time... well its 12:55am your time and 6:55pm my time so I'll be able to watch for the first half of the night then a few others can usually come on and keep an eye out when they can





12:55am all girls standing quietly looking very pregnant!! 

Welcome!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Mar 31, 2012)

Good morning everyone! Well Betsy is bagged up even more this morning. I'm hoping Betsy will decide to share her foal with us soon



. Missy is about the same..she still needs to bag up a little more before I consider her ready, but she has been increasingly more uncomfortable. We have a club meeting to go to this afternoon/evening (we are the President & VP so can't get out of it! Lol) but will be keeping an eye on the girls on our phone. Please call if you see anything suspicious...we will be about an hour from home.

Thanks!

Tracy


----------



## Eagle (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello and welcome, your girls are absolutely gorgeous and I can't wait to see these babies. I am in Europe so I will add you girls to the cams I already watch most nights.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for keeping an eye on the girls everyone! We let Missy/Blue (top 2 cams) out to stretch their legs for a while. Betsy is still in the lead bag-wise. Missy is bagging up nicely, but still has a few "wrinkles" but she has been increasingly more uncomfortable. Here are a couple of bag pictures I thought you'd like to see





Betsy:






Missy (who my hubby cracked himself up today by saying "oh look...she has chocolate and white milk" LOL):


----------



## MeganH (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL That is funny!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2012)

WOW!! I dont think you have long to wait for a couple of new babies!! I dont think that I would take my eyes off either of them!

Sending good wishes for safe foalings for your girls.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

that is hilarious, I have never seen boobs like that before,





11.00pm and all is quiet


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

*CONGRATULATIONS Betsy and Tracy *


----------



## cassie (Apr 2, 2012)

oooh is that a new little baby down in that bottom corner?

CONGRATULATIONS!!

was having dinner and missed it... she is hiding her baby and I can't see it...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

I missed it too Cassie, I went to answer the door and I got distracted



Good job Tracy was watching


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 2, 2012)

We have a gorgeous COLT! He is very strong and totally full of it! Betsy handled having us in there for the birth well...and after he was born she was alright for a little while. Once he got up and started trying to find the milk bar, she changed her mind and decided we were NOT welcome in the stall. Poor Vince found himself becoming a target several times! LOL We knew this was a good possibility. With her not being able to see, we knew we might just have to sit back and let her do her thing without our involvement. He is very busy (just like his sire! LOL) and I am confident he'll figure it out. We are watching him though and if we need to, we will intervene.

We don't have any names yet...the first thing that popped into my head was Flyin Gs Almost A Joker because we missed out on an April Fool's baby. But Vince and I are still talking about it. Sire is Sundance LB Assured, dam is Cherry Hill Black Betsy Rox.

Here is a picture of the boy still wet and just barely standing. More to come later...assuming we can get in the stall without being killed! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2012)

wow he is stunning. Congratulations again on such a wonderful little boy


----------



## MeganH (Apr 2, 2012)

Aww! Congrats!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh many congratulations and well done Betsy - he is just gorgeous!! I see you have a rug on him now, has Betsy settled a bit about you being near her new baby? It must be so difficult for her - she's very lucky to have such understanding and sympathetic owners to care for her.





Would love some more pics of him when it is possible.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 2, 2012)

We were able to put his blanket on him last night believe it or not. We had about an hour-ish to be in with Betsy and the colt before she got a little snippy...and I really think it was more because the rest of the horses in the barn figured out what was going on and started to get loud and obnoxious! LOL That's abotu when she told us she had "had it" with us. Vince went in this morning and was able to pet her, take the halter off and check the colt out a little and she was fine...so I'm hoping that is still the case when I get home so I can get his blanket off and get some dried off pictures!





On another note, Missy now has a full bag and has just been acting off today. She is outside to get some fresh air, but will be back in a little later today, but I am hoping she will letting us see her little one within the next few days


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats on your new boy, he is just gorgeous and amazing legs on him, love the name too


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 2, 2012)

Betsy was very cooperative about pictures...she has calmed down and is being very tolerant of having us in her stall



Here are a few more pictures of Joker from tonight. I think we will be naming him Flyin Gs Almost A Joker with the barn name Joker. That seems to be fitting him pretty well!

Missy's bag went back down a little after being outside stretching her legs. She continues to be uncomfortable and we do have the breeder alert on her. We also put the breeder alert on Baile. She has a ways to go before I consider her bagged up, but she is making steady progress. Blue still isn't doing much of anything!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh my, look at that gorgeous little head!! Such a sweet expression - the rest of him is pretty good too! LOL!! I LOVE him.






Clever Betsy - she really has scored top dollar with this little chap!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2012)

wow he is just adorable, I need to kiss that little nose



Well done Betsy you cooked him to perfection.





2.50am and all is quiet. Missy wants to go down but she can't seem to do it.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2012)

These 2 are just adorable to watch



Joker was hungry but mum was just too tired






so he had a major tantrum and mum gave in


----------



## MeganH (Apr 3, 2012)

Those pictures are so cute, Renee!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 3, 2012)

What a sweetie


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2012)

Awe bless her - at least she knows how to get her rest and care for her baby at the same time Clever girl!


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 4, 2012)

Sure, I can work on that tonight when I get home! This morning they are all pretty much the same...so my guess is at least one of them will wait until this weekend because we will have my 9 year old nephew...and whichever horse decides she wants to foal will also wait until about 2 am so that we get no sleep...but will still need to be up to entertain the nephew and cook Easter dinner Sunday! LOL

I still think Missy will be next up...Baile is making progress but still has a ways to go before I consider her bagged up. Blue is pretty much at a stand still and doing nothing so I'm sure she took later. We do also have a couple of mares that I believe to be bred that would be due in May. I had stallions that decided to test my fences last year...1 escaped once (Titan) and the other escaped 3 times over the span of a month (Bonsai...who I nicknamed "Ninja Pony")...and 2 mares are looking like they are bred...2 more I thought might be, although they aren't quite looking as plump as I think they should. Bonsai settled his mares generally very quickly where Titan took a little longer, so my guess is they would be Bonsai babies if they are in fact bred. One mare I know was bred to him. I watched as Bonsai was escaping and got down to the barn just as he was wrapping up...he was pretty proud of himself too, until he realized I was there to catch his sneaky butt and put him away! LOL I lost Bonsai in August...so having a couple of foals by him this year would be a nice thing for me


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2012)

I am sorry to here you lost Bonsai.

RIP little guy and run free with no more fences.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! Here are some pictures from tonight of Missy and Baile...definitely not fantastic pictures, but better than nothing



Blue isn't doing anything exciting at all...definitely nothing picture-worthy! LOL

Missy's bag is pretty full/tight tonight and she's been miserable and antsy all day. Baile's bag is smaller, but also feeling fairly full/tight, although her nipples are still pointing towards each other.

Missy:











Baile:


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2012)

11.55pm and it is playtime for baby



The girls are quiet


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2012)

WOW!! Missy looks as though she will foal very soon and I dont think Baile will be far behind her!

Approx 12.30am and all is quiet.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2012)

on your Easter



.



He is just adorable.



I can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Missy apparently broke her breeder alert, so fortunately someone from marestare was watching and gave me a call! He is a flashy colt, big blaze and 3 socks. A good friend of mine (who I co-owned Sun with) has been wanting one just like him for quite a while now, so we're just wrapping up the details for her to have him



She has nick named him Eclipse, but is still working on a registered name for him.

We are having a beautiful weekend here, so we were able to let them out for a little while today. Here is a picture of him from earlier today:






Baile is about the same...she still needs to bag up before I consider her ready. She does have the breeder alert on (and hers is working! LOL) just in case. Blue is doing nothing exciting at all...so we have a while with her.

We do still have 2-3 more mares that we are keeping an eye on who would be due in May if they are bred. They all are looking like they are pretty plump...but I'm not 100% convinced yet...so they may be on cam later on this month





Thanks again for watching!

Tracy


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 4, 2012)

Wow...I have been horrible about updating...sorry! We've had A LOT happen since I last posted





First, I let a friend bring 2 of her mares over to foal out. She is one of the top trainers in the NW and she was getting panicky because show season started last weekend for us, and her mares still hadn't foaled. One of them is a maiden, so of course she was especially nervous! So Zena came over first (black pinto on bottom right cam) just about 2 weeks ago. Then Ebony (bottom left) came just a little over a week ago. Ebony is a 20 year old been there, done that broodmare. We had moved Missy and her colt down to the barn and brought Baile up to watch and also Bequest.

On April 30th, Baile foaled a gorgeous colt! Then yesterday Ebony foaled a gorgeous bay pinto colt at 3pm...and Bequest foaled a very nice sorrel (possibly white appy butt) colt at around 9pm...so busy day! LOL

We are still waiting on Zena...she is not making much progress bag-wise, but being a maiden I'm not sure what she's going to do. We are going to put the transmitter on her tonight just in case...because she was bred right before Ebony.

And then in the next week or so, I anticipate bringing up at least 1 of the mares from the next "round" of girls...she has foaled at 315ish days and then last year foaled too early (around 290 days...colt wasn't ready)...so we've been keeping an eye on her but now that the other mares have foaled, we can bring her under camera. She doesn't have a super huge bag yet but is starting to make some progress. I'll introduce the next round of girls soon





So for now, Bequest and her colt are top left, Baile and her colt are top right, Ebony and her colt are bottom left, and Zena is bottom right. Geez...do you see the colt theme we have going on! LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)

Congratulations on all your healthy boys



Thanks for the update



Do we get any pics too


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 4, 2012)

I am working on pictures of the colts born yesterday...but here is Baile's colt born Monday



He was only a day old so still lots of unfolding to do, but I'm hoping the weather will be nice this weekend so we can get them all outside!


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)

Omg what a stunning little boy


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 4, 2012)

Thanks! While it is a bummer getting ALL colts so far...they're all really nice colts and healthy, so I can't complain too much



My husband said he's going to buy a hot dog stand because we're going to have a lot of weiners for sale! LOL


----------



## kay56649 (May 4, 2012)

Those are beautiful little colts!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)

ROFL


----------

